# GA-Columbus seeking gamers



## EowynEdain (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi!  I'm from Columbus Ga and over time our gaming group has disentegrated due to people moving.  We are looking for more players (us three a group does not make).  We primarily play D&D 3Eish with Tolkien influences.  We have Friday evening and Saturdays available for gaming.  Anyone from Columbus interested please drop us an e-mail.  Both my husband and I DM but open to trying someone else game out as well.  Toodles!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 20, 2005)

So tell us about your group!  Ages, backgrounds, how long playing D&D, etc.  Starting a new campaign, or continuing an old?

- Olgar (who's in commuting distance of you)


----------



## Khairn (Mar 11, 2005)

There are actually a number of gamers here in Columbus, which can come as a surprise to some.

Not meaning to speak for Eowyn, but there is currently an epic FR game (Saturdays) and a low lv Eberron (every other Friday), along with a new game based in Cauldron that should be starting in the next month.  Players range from early 20's to upper 50's.

Lots of players, we need a few more GM's


----------



## aar000n (Oct 4, 2005)

I just moved in and am looking to game. I am stationed in Ft Jackson. My e-mail is Aarondullinger@yahoo.com


----------



## Daemini (Jan 16, 2018)

I know this post is from 2005, was wondering why f anything is happening still?


----------

